# Starting a company on student visa?



## underpants (Apr 5, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

New to EF, first time posting. I'm 23 yrs old studying in the UAE and have a keen desire for entrepreneurship. Can anyone possibly give me info on if there are any restrictions for students on student visa from their university owning a company? 
If you need more details, I'm trying for an LLC partnering with an Emirati and the nature of work will be general maintenance. Also, I want to register it in Abu Dhabi. 
If anyone can help me out with the procedure because there isn't precise information on the DED (dept of economic development) website. 

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

underpants said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> New to EF, first time posting. I'm 23 yrs old studying in the UAE and have a keen desire for entrepreneurship. Can anyone possibly give me info on if there are any restrictions for students on student visa from their university owning a company?
> If you need more details, I'm trying for an LLC partnering with an Emirati and the nature of work will be general maintenance. Also, I want to register it in Abu Dhabi.
> ...


Hey, DED website is really poor but the immigration site even worse 

Anyway, why would you pick Abu Dhabi, if you don't mind me asking? (I'm looking for info too, that's why I ask...)


----------



## underpants (Apr 5, 2013)

Lonely said:


> Hey, DED website is really poor but the immigration site even worse
> 
> Anyway, why would you pick Abu Dhabi, if you don't mind me asking? (I'm looking for info too, that's why I ask...)



It would certainly benefit the economy more if they'd just add some easy-to-follow instructions for getting a license. I grew up in AD and it has a little more demand for the sort of work I'm trying to get into. GL, I'll post here if I find anything worth mentioning. 
Btw, are you on student visa as well?


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

underpants said:


> It would certainly benefit the economy more if they'd just add some easy-to-follow instructions for getting a license. I grew up in AD and it has a little more demand for the sort of work I'm trying to get into. GL, I'll post here if I find anything worth mentioning.
> Btw, are you on student visa as well?


No, I am still trying to understand my options and I have never been there.

So far it seems everytime I try to get some information from the UAE, no one answers to my emails 

It's really frustrating.

Good luck to you too!


----------



## underpants (Apr 5, 2013)

Lonely said:


> No, I am still trying to understand my options and I have never been there.
> 
> So far it seems everytime I try to get some information from the UAE, no one answers to my emails
> 
> ...


What kind of work are you trying to get into, if I may ask? It is frustrating actually, since I have to balance time at the university and here. Not to mention not getting through the first phase is disheartening in itself.


----------



## Lonely (Aug 11, 2012)

underpants said:


> What kind of work are you trying to get into, if I may ask? It is frustrating actually, since I have to balance time at the university and here. Not to mention not getting through the first phase is disheartening in itself.


I have my business, I only don't know how to get residence in the UAE


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Emails really havent caught on in the uae. You have to phone people. And then followup constantly as they also dont tend to follow through too well.... What happens when jobs are given to the lowest bidder and/or also the emirization of job positions to individuals who have no desire to work but just want a paycheck and believe they are entitled to it 

You can own a business in the uae and be a student. Your visa will change from a student visa to a visa issued for your company. You can continue to go to school on your company visa is my understanding from someone else who was a student who set up a business. Hers was a freezone visa though but I dont think it would be different. 

Nothing is ever easy in settting up a business and to make it just a few shorts easy steps sounds good but isnt. My friend had to go to the ministry over there name over and over as the one they kept selecting kept getting denied. And then the initial approval process was a very long drawn out process where the site wasnt approved multiple times over a months period of time for all sorts of small reasons. Many times, the local had to get involved to get past certain steps as nothing my friend would say/do would budge the process but as soon as the local came and yelled a bit, red tape just disappeared. I think most people do not try to set up a business the first time around on their own but use a service to do most of the leg work. If your emirati partner has already done this, then you may very well be able to forego using someone but from watching and listening to friends go through the process, I think using a company is money well spent. Depending on the business, you may very well be able to set up through one of the freezones.


----------

